# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Man Dies From Injuries Sustained From Being Banged By Horse.....WTF

## WildCh1ld

News Edition: 07/22/2005

WASHINGTON STATE-- A man died of internal injuries from sex with a stallion at a ranch used by a bestiality ring, police in the northwestern United States state of Washington said on Monday. 
The man suffered fatal trauma while being sodomised by a stallion at a stud farm that catered to men who wanted sex with animals, Enumclaw Police Commander Eric Sortland told AFP. 

"From the medical examiner's office to the sheriff to the police detectives, we have never seen anything remotely close to what we have in the past two weeks," Sortland said. 

The shocking events at the ranch were exposed after a man's body was dropped off at a hospital southeast of the city of Seattle on July 2 after his encounter with the horse. 

"Basically, his colon was ruptured, along with his lower organs in that region, and he bled out," Sortland said. 

A cache of hundreds of hours of videotaped man-on-beast sex sessions was found hidden in a field, Sortland said. 

The animals kept at the farm included ponies, horses, goats, sheep and dogs, according to the police commander. 

Images of the flock of offerings on the bestial dude ranch were relayed over the internet and records indicate men had come from throughout the United States, according to police. 

"Unfortunately, these people were very diligent in filming their activities," Sortland said of a viewing task detectives have found unpleasant. 

Police were still reviewing the recordings to determine the range of activities, according to the commander. 

Because sex with animals is not barred by law in Washington state, no arrests have been made, according to police who nonetheless continued to investigate on Monday to determine whether any illegal activity had taken place at the ranch. 

The case is being used by state legislators backing a bill that would make it illegal to have sex with beasts, Sortland said. Courtesy of: news24.com

----------


## WildCh1ld

Seriously wtf is going on in this world?

 :What?:

----------


## WildCh1ld

I got some of those video's if anyone wants to see them....hehehe.....  :LOL: 

I just got to find them on my comp...

----------


## fighteveryone

HAHA!  :LOL:

----------


## Duck of Death

,,,,,,That's what you get when you horse around!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dally

DUDE ranch? wtf is that? dudes?


I hope heavy and JS are ok....  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## stayinstacked

I'm glad the sick ****er is dead, anybody stupid enough to take a horses dick deserves to be dead, and it's nothing but one less sadistic perverted person on the planet.

----------


## Dally

> I'm glad the sick ****er is dead, anybody stupid enough to take a horses dick deserves to be dead, and it's nothing but one less sadistic perverted person on the planet.




noone would think so, BUT I AGREE>>> 



AND.....

 :Aapostpics:

----------


## WildCh1ld

> noone would think so, BUT I AGREE>>> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND.....



I'll look for the video and post it..........  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## GREENMACHINE

> I'll look for the video and post it..........


eew keep those to your self.

----------


## co2boi

dayum...a reptured colon? You think he would get the **** out of there before it came to that....

to each his own and all, but this kinda shit is just too far out

----------


## Benches505

That is some sick ass shit! Anyone that twisted needs to die so they can't reproduce. On a side note, many gay men and women who take it in the can die from internal bleeding every year. If you pound the shit out of it(no pun intended lol) and have a little too much size or are too agressive with the motions you will tear it, lack of lube or any number of things can cause major issues. It's wise for people to keep things out of their exits. That is not even taking into account how quick you catch a disease from back door action.

----------


## bigcity

Wow WTF I cannot beleive that

----------


## decadbal

> That is some sick ass shit! Anyone that twisted needs to die so they can't reproduce. On a side note, many gay men and women who take it in the can die from internal bleeding every year. If you pound the shit out of it(no pun intended lol) and have a little too much size or are too agressive with the motions you will tear it, lack of lube or any number of things can cause major issues. It's wise for people to keep things out of their exits. That is not even taking into account how quick you catch a disease from back door action.


i 

i see youve weighed the pros and cons of phuckin a horse..hahaha

----------


## Mealticket

it takes all kinds

----------


## SPIKE

Hey stop horsin' around over there!!!!!

----------


## Hackamaniac

that's just nasty

----------


## spywizard

> News Edition: 07/22/2005
> 
> WASHINGTON STATE-- A man died of internal injuries from sex with a stallion at a ranch used by a bestiality ring, police in the northwestern United States state of Washington said on Monday. 
> The man suffered fatal trauma while being sodomised by a stallion at a stud farm that catered to men who wanted sex with animals, Enumclaw Police Commander Eric Sortland told AFP. 
> 
> "From the medical examiner's office to the sheriff to the police detectives, we have never seen anything remotely close to what we have in the past two weeks," Sortland said. 
> 
> The shocking events at the ranch were exposed after a man's body was dropped off at a hospital southeast of the city of Seattle on July 2 after his encounter with the horse. 
> 
> ...


 
so who was the poor bastard that had to view all those tapes???

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

that horse is a fag!

----------


## ticboy

My god,

Could you imagine the trailer for the movie.

'THey said it couldn't be done.... and they were right.'
hahaha




> That is some sick ass shit! Anyone that twisted needs to die so they can't reproduce. On a side note, many gay men and women who take it in the can die from internal bleeding every year. If you pound the shit out of it(no pun intended lol) and have a little too much size or are too agressive with the motions you will tear it, lack of lube or any number of things can cause major issues. It's wise for people to keep things out of their exits. That is not even taking into account how quick you catch a disease from back door action.



Ummm.. I havent heard of gay guys dying from internal bleeding from sex. 
Unless there boyfriends name was SEABISCUIT.

Seriously tho, you would have to be doing something fairly full on to die from internal bleeding, rough sex, lack of lube wont do it.

----------


## mrsuperpump

"its a doosie of a race here tonight folks,,,,,,, and there off, seabiscuit is cuming up the rear, its neck and neck, pelvis to pelvis, and ohh what a stunning finish seabiscuit just came up short......wait a second whats all that red stuff?" lmao

----------


## Chemical King

I once watched a porn film where this chick sat under the horse on a stool and sort of raped the horse. But im guessing that the positioning of the stool was just right so as not to rip her puddings out. And not that i was paying much atention but the horse was tied up so i think that could be classed as rape but i dont htink it would count anyway as the horses seemed 2 enjoy it.lol

----------


## IronFreakX

Yeah, hes the 1st dude who went like that...gotta suck  :LOL:  




> That is some sick ass shit! Anyone that twisted needs to die so they can't reproduce. On a side note, many gay men and women who take it in the can die from internal bleeding every year. If you pound the shit out of it(no pun intended lol) and have a little too much size or are too agressive with the motions you will tear it, lack of lube or any number of things can cause major issues. It's wise for people to keep things out of their exits. That is not even taking into account how quick you catch a disease from back door action.


Ive had real rough anal with a chick...as long as theres enough lube and ur being careful and slow..theres nothing dangerous...problems i think start to happen if ur 12"+...some women/men can take it alot less...it depends on the person really

----------

